# Twinstar 600S LED spacing...



## Kalum (23 Feb 2018)

Can anyone with a similar Twinstar light check and see if it's just mine that has weird spacing of the LED's as shown on the right on the unit below or a common occurance

Why it's like that I have no idea and see no reason why it shouldn't be a uniform and symmetrical layout obviously...

Its not doing anything for my OCD


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2018)

That doesn't look right to me, like some of the LEDs are out.


----------



## Kalum (24 Feb 2018)

Yeh googled a few pictures of them and like you've shown there it' ddefinitely not right, the right side just looks a mess tbh, some look in the wrong place and some just look missing altogether


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (25 Feb 2018)

Here's my 600S, it looks like the same irregular layout to me.


----------



## Kalum (25 Feb 2018)

Rob Wilkinson said:


> Here's my 600S, it looks like the same irregular layout to me.



Thanks Rob, just had an email from Aquasabi saying that twinstar use an asymmetrical layout of their LEDs and that it's perfectly normal and the way it was designed

I have seen many others that have a symmetrical layout though so it makes me question this, plus.... Why..?


----------



## Kalum (25 Feb 2018)

Here's another pic I found online of one


----------



## Tobias Coring (25 Feb 2018)

Hi,

I've just sent you another mail. Suzre this seems to be kinda odd but you find many pics of Twinstar LEDs with assymetrical LED placement.

Tomorrow we will check in our warehouse if the other 600S have the same placement. 

The last picture seems not to be a 600S. It's to long.

Best regards
Tobias


----------



## Kalum (25 Feb 2018)

Thanks Tobias much appreciated and like I mentioned over email this is why Aquasabi have the reputation they do 

Below is a screenshot from this thread showing a 600s - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...-a-casa-dos-discus-23-04-2016-portugal.41239/


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (25 Feb 2018)

[some posts were added while I was replying]

Interesting update, I'll follow with interest as mine is the same and I received it last week.


----------



## Tobias Coring (25 Feb 2018)

Hi,

@rob 
I see you've purchased the light from us too. We will also ask the distributor (and he asks at Twinstar Korea) regarding this case.

Best regards
Tobias


----------



## Ricardo Romão (25 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> Can anyone with a similar Twinstar light check and see if it's just mine that has weird spacing of the LED's as shown on the right on the unit below or a common occurance
> 
> Why it's like that I have no idea and see no reason why it shouldn't be a uniform and symmetrical layout obviously...
> 
> ...



Hi,

The LED matrix is not uniform, however the LED quantity is correct. There is the LED diffuser, so there is not problem. The light is uniform in the tank.

Thank you.



Kalum said:


> Here's another pic I found online of one
> 
> View attachment 113529



Hi,

That is a different model. Depending on both series and model, the LED matrix is different.

We optimized each model, because tanks have different sizes. And this is other reason why we do have different series.

600S (RGB) - up to 60x45x45cm
600E (RGB)- up to 60x35x36/40cm (depending on plants)
600C (WHITE) - new models. Will be available from next week in Europe. Only very efficient white LEDs. Less than 100€

Thank you.


----------



## Ricardo Romão (25 Feb 2018)

600E


----------



## Ricardo Romão (25 Feb 2018)

600S over a 60x45x45cm tank. Only 1 month after setup.


----------



## Kalum (25 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> Thanks Tobias much appreciated and like I mentioned over email this is why Aquasabi have the reputation they do
> 
> Below is a screenshot from this thread showing a 600s - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...-a-casa-dos-discus-23-04-2016-portugal.41239/
> 
> View attachment 113531



Hi Ricardo thanks for replying. How about this which I posted above which shows a uniform layout and is quoted as being the 600s model?


----------



## Ricardo Romão (25 Feb 2018)

That 600S was one sample. Don't worry about the uniform distribution. The final version is mixed.


----------



## Tobias Coring (26 Feb 2018)

Hi,

here is a first picture from one of my employees that I've asked yesterday in the evening to make a photo of his own 600S.



 

As you can see there is also this assymetrical LED placement.

Later we will post a quick shot of a Twinstar 600S from our warehouse.

Best regards
Tobias


----------



## Tobias Coring (26 Feb 2018)

Hi,

... we have now photographed one Twinstar 600S from our warehouse. Same assymetrical LED placement. 



 

From Twinstar Korea we have received the information that this LED placement is used to avoid any heat issues of the LEDs.

Hope this topic is solved now .

Best regards
Tobias


----------



## Kalum (26 Feb 2018)

As per our emails I appreciate you chasing and keeping us updated on this Tobias, thanks for the replies as well Ricardo. 

As long as its designed that way and is meant for whatever reason them I'm happy


----------

